# What do you guys think about this bidding situation?



## Rouerplastering (Sep 6, 2010)

My sheetrocker was asked to bid on a house by the HO. The HO got three other bids besides ours. The homeowner informed us that three of us were really close on price but one guy was "waaaay less" and he was going with them. Okay, fine.

About two weeks later the builder calls my rocker and says the guy was 60 sheets short on material. This was only on a 250 sheet house. Unfortunately, my rocker didn't ask who the guy was. This is all info I have about the job or the other plastering company.

I am confident that it is impossible to come up 60 sheets short on a 250 sheet job.

I think the guy does this somewhat regularly just to get the job. He probably gets money upfront for the materials and does just enough work to cover his materials ordered and labor. Then says, "oops I was way short". It's gonna be $X more. If the owner doesn't pay, he leaves.

This is not the first time I've heard of similar things like this happening around here. Do you guys think this is a possible scenario? Or am I reaching.

Whatever happened, I'm glad this happened to the HO. Seriously, 4 bids, 3 are close, one is waaaay less. Maybe that should have raised a few questions.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I wouldn't put it past a low bidder to do something like that. There are many contractors who bid low and make up the missed areas with change orders.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Rouer, Unfortunately it' s very possible. 
Usually these clowns do a ****ty job too. :wallbash:
By the time the homeowner figures it out, it's to late.


----------



## Rouerplastering (Sep 6, 2010)

Sir Mixalot, What would you do if you were off by 60 sheets on that job?
I would hang it up and go work for someone else. I betcha his accountant just loves him.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

What a possible opportunity for you!


----------



## Rouerplastering (Sep 6, 2010)

Willie T said:


> What a possible opportunity for you!


My sheetrocker used to do the work for the GC before I was in business. When he (the rocker) put a big addition on his house he had one of his other contractors do the work. The guy building this house hasn't called him since, until this. So yeah, this is a good opportunity for future work since they are communicating again. It's tough when a sub builds or renovates because he has to choose one out of many of the guys he counts on.


----------



## taper71 (Dec 5, 2006)

Whats wrong with that. I mean really the cheap a$$ home owner deserves it and we all know you guys down in America are screwing yourselfs into a depression so whats wrong with securing a job by being dishonest. I mean really you all down there are doing it to eachother on a daily basis.


----------



## Jimmy Cabinet (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm a cabinet wholesaler. I'm not used to being beat on bids unless it's some formaldehyde and sulfur infested junk China brand. 

Without boring you with the details, I am seeing more and more unethical bids by unethical idiots who use trickery to win bids, then come up with reasons and excuses to gouge more money early on. Any homeowner who caves in to a later excuse to pay more money to finish the job must be fresh out of the stupid house. Probably even deserves to have their wallet raped.


----------



## Rouerplastering (Sep 6, 2010)

taper71 said:


> Whats wrong with that. I mean really the cheap a$$ home owner deserves it and we all know you guys down in America are screwing yourselfs into a depression so whats wrong with securing a job by being dishonest. I mean really you all down there are doing it to eachother on a daily basis.


word


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

taper71 said:


> Whats wrong with that. I mean really the cheap a$$ home owner deserves it and we all know you guys down in America are screwing yourselfs into a depression so whats wrong with securing a job by being dishonest. I mean really you all down there are doing it to eachother on a daily basis.


So....... am I reading this correctly? You are stating that this is the way you get your jobs?


----------



## taper71 (Dec 5, 2006)

No I m in Canada we don t use illegal workers here nor do I have to stoop to those levels to secure work because we have work. What I am trying to say is you all down in America need to start to work together and force change. It really isn t just America you guys are screwing up and these lowballers and people who use them need to be stopped . So I say the more bullcrap that the so called scum bag contractors and home owners and builders who use them pull the faster change may come.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

taper71 said:


> Whats wrong with that. I mean really the cheap a$$ home owner deserves it and we all know you guys down in America are screwing yourselfs into a depression so whats wrong with securing a job by being dishonest. I mean really you all down there are doing it to eachother on a daily basis.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

taper71 said:


> No I m in Canada we don t use illegal workers here nor do I have to stoop to those levels to secure work because we have work. What I am trying to say is you all down in America need to start to work together and force change. It really isn t just America you guys are screwing up and these lowballers and people who use them need to be stopped . So I say the more bullcrap that the so called scum bag contractors and home owners and builders who use them pull the faster change may come.


I know you may not be familiar with our political climate down here, but the use of that word, "CHANGE", in presidental campaigning is a large part of the problem we now face. :sad:

Most of us are just waiting for 2012.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

taper71 said:


> Whats wrong with that. I mean really the cheap a$$ home owner deserves it and we all know you guys down in America are screwing yourselfs into a depression so whats wrong with securing a job by being dishonest. I mean really you all down there are doing it to eachother on a daily basis.





taper71 said:


> No I m in Canada we don t use illegal workers here nor do I have to stoop to those levels to secure work because we have work. What I am trying to say is you all down in America need to start to work together and force change. It really isn t just America you guys are screwing up and these lowballers and people who use them need to be stopped . So I say the more bullcrap that the so called scum bag contractors and home owners and builders who use them pull the faster change may come.


Wow do you sound like you know what you're talking about. Not.

Scumbags, illegals and lowballers are everywhere. 

http://www.canadiandesi.com/article.php?AID=50


----------



## taper71 (Dec 5, 2006)

Well I feel for you guys down there It really don t matter if you got a republican or democrat in office Its the big money that needs to go down. They are taking your lives away from you and all I see is Barack trying to spend you all out of it with money you guys don t have. Bailouts WTF these corporate clowns could pump that money back into America instead of forceing the working stiffs to scam eachother to put food on the table. Im telling you guys really need to work together as a nation to put an end to this. There are more people in poverty than middle class and rich , but its the people who have money that are voting for the people that take your money because most of you all are trying to work instead of vote or fight back.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

taper71 said:


> Well I feel for you guys down there It really don t matter if you got a republican or democrat in office Its the big money that needs to go down. They are taking your lives away from you and all I see is Barack trying to spend you all out of it with money you guys don t have. Bailouts WTF these corporate clowns could pump that money back into America instead of forceing the working stiffs to scam eachother to put food on the table. Im telling you guys really need to work together as a nation to put an end to this. There are more people in poverty than middle class and rich , but its the people who have money that are voting for the people that take your money because most of you all are trying to work instead of vote or fight back.


We're open to workable, legal suggestions.


----------



## taper71 (Dec 5, 2006)

angus242 said:


> Wow do you sound like you know what you're talking about. Not.
> 
> Scumbags, illegals and lowballers are everywhere.
> 
> http://www.canadiandesi.com/article.php?AID=50


 Yep Im just an igloo dwelling Canadian and my money is blue and Red and Brown, but its worth just as much as yours and I have it. Yes there are scumbags and lowballers everywhere. The difference is that it is not affecting the honest people to the point where they are becomming dishonest.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

taper71 said:


> Well I feel for you guys down there It really don t matter if you got a republican or democrat in office Its the big money that needs to go down. They are taking your lives away from you and all I see is Barack trying to spend you all out of it with money you guys don t have. Bailouts WTF these corporate clowns could pump that money back into America instead of forceing the working stiffs to scam eachother to put food on the table. Im telling you guys really need to work together as a nation to put an end to this. There are more people in poverty than middle class and rich , but its the people who have money that are voting for the people that take your money because most of you all are trying to work instead of vote or fight back.


Maybe start a topic in this section---> *Politics & Religion* :laughing:


----------



## taper71 (Dec 5, 2006)

Willie T said:


> We're open to workable, legal suggestions.


 
Protest in swarms stop paying taxes make change happen ,because it will not unless the government gets scared of the population


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Maybe start a topic in this section---> *Politics & Religion* :laughing:


 I don't think he has enough posts.:laughing:


----------



## Rouerplastering (Sep 6, 2010)

Taper71, it's simple supply and demand right now. The economy is down, people need jobs. Anybody with a pencil and paper can start bidding jobs, and will. But the strong will survive. We , as a country, make our greatest strides in times of economic dispair. The people of our great country will not sit around and feel sorry for ourselves forever, and hope that the government will take care of us by giving us our meals and paying our bills for us. Most Americans want the government to get out of the way so we CAN fix the economy. Chit NEEDS to fail so we can weed out the losers. This country will be back on track.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Survival of the fittest. _*Be*_ the big shark!


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Taper71, Please check your private messages.

Edit-the hijack will not be allowed to continue so carry on.


----------



## taper71 (Dec 5, 2006)

taper71 said:


> I m done . I m not angy . I am sorry if you interpret my typing as such, but I really have nothing to be angy about. I don t kick my kids or my dog but I could interpret that because you thought that and typed it that maybe you do. I am just really tired of signing on to the forum and seeing doom and gloom from craigslist ads to 8 cent a sq ft labore prices, to illegal workers, to scum bag home owners and builders, lowballers, and then how dumb us Canadians are lol. I really would like it if you all would just quit complaining and actually do something about it. But Im done I won t type on these kinds of topics anymore. Oh it really don t hurt my feelings or impress me in anyway when some of you type tough and bash me for my ignorance.


 
I said I was done, some decided to carry it on so I am not the only one who participated in this highjack. Moderate everyone because you participated too. Anyway enough of my bull [email protected] I really am sorry to highjack this thread and carry on in my radical political beliefs and I will not do it again.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

Rouerplastering said:


> but one guy was "waaaay less" and he was going with them. Okay, fine.
> Whatever happened, I'm glad this happened to the HO. Seriously, 4 bids, 3 are close, one is waaaay less. Maybe that should have raised a few questions.



Naw you guys are ripping people off the low baller is an honest tradesman...:whistling:w00t:


The first comment says it all for me...:blink:


----------



## ZACC (Feb 2, 2010)

Homeowners trying to play project manager or superintendent should always get what they deserve. Ever gone back to fix a homeowners handiwork? The homeowner's contempt of contractors and subs is why they get screwed (i.e. How hard could it be?)


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

taper71 said:


> I said I was done, some decided to carry it on so I am not the only one who participated in this highjack. Moderate everyone because you participated too. Anyway enough of my bull [email protected] I really am sorry to highjack this thread and carry on in my radical political beliefs and I will not do it again.


Radical? Your views look more common sense than radical! :thumbsup:

Just keep on being too busy to complain about not being busy. When it is slow, don't we do jobs we don't especially like? But, those jobs pay the bills and keep me out of the tavern. And unfortunately out of the fishing boat. Those stinking little jobs take up the whole day...


----------

